# Yellowfin/Blackfin Tuna Pictures



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok so I'm writing another magazine article, this time it is a tuna fishing article for the May issue of Great Days Outdoors Magazine (I'll post a link to the magazine's website below in case you aren't familiar with the publication). I need 10-12 good pictures of yellowfin/blackfin tuna. The best shots would be ones taken just after the fish is caught or in the water just before it is landed. If you have any pictures like that, I would greatly appreciate it if you could email them to me (I'll put my email address below). If your photo(s) are used for the article, I will make sure you receive credit for the photo and will send you a copy of the issue the article runs in. Thanks in advance for your help!!





My email address: [email protected]



Magazine's Website: http://www.gdomag.com


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Recess- could you email those to me?? [email protected]


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll try my best i'm not the best at computers and i'm looking through all the pics for some higher quality blackfin pics i have a bunch but i know they have to be a higher pixel to put anywhere. Give me a bit i'll send them to you Hopefully.

TIM


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Ram Powell surface action 2005. 










2005 Ram Powell...busted his ass...



















Venice 2004...176lb










November 2006. 










Blackfin tuna at the surface. 










Blackfin...










November 2008.


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

nicely done. :clap


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice guys. Tim, that fish is a beast.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome pics! Tcat- if you don't mind, could you email those to me?? [email protected] 



Thanks!!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Chris, this fish was caught on troll on one of the prettiest rips I've ever seen. We had just tagged a 500lb blue an hour before this fish was hooked. All this was with my son on Fathers Day, pretty cool! Fish weighed 187.6lbs and was caught on an artificial on the fly line. See ya!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

pics didn't come up, sorry!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Caught at the edge south of Pensacola FL. By Rick Whitfield.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

emailed to youaswell


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Thispic is from that day at the Ram TCAT posted about in 2005. Craziest frenzy I ever saw. This pic is not from a video.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Pix of a 122#er that whooped 6 men and 2 deckhands.....Note the reflection of the moon in the pic.....



















George


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Check out the blood pumping out of the bilge on Big Blue's 1st pic. Love seeing a 31 representing too.


----------

